# Required amps?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Usually no more than necessary.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Depends on the television


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Depends on the television


now i gotta get me one of those man.
i wonder what the wife will say:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> now i gotta get me one of those man.
> i wonder what the wife will say:whistling2:


"When is _The Young and the Restless_ on?"


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I think we need more cowbell! :thumbup:


----------



## Arc Angle (Feb 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

So Arc, if you combine those two links in your sig line do you get www.wet_d-reamer.com


----------



## Arc Angle (Feb 6, 2009)

OK, so how many of you typed in wetdreamerdotcom???

I did.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> So Arc, if you combine those two links in your sig line do you get www.wet_d-reamer.com


Hey speedy, the link is broken.:smartass: What gives?
Yes, I am a little surprised it didn't lead to a website asking my age


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

I stand by 4A.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Podagrower said:


> Hey speedy, the link is broken.:smartass: What gives?
> Yes, I am a little surprised it didn't lead to a website asking my age


It a link that was just typed in, not a true hyperlink. If you type thee w's, a period, anything else, and put dot-com after it in a response here, the forum software automatically makes it a link. But it's a dead end road.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

www.480sparkyisaprettysmartdude.com


----------



## Arc Angle (Feb 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> It a link that was just typed in, not a true hyperlink. If you type thee w's, a period, anything else, and put dot-com after it in a response here, the forum software automatically makes it a link. But it's a dead end road.


thats why i typed this into the address bar

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

prolly not work safe. it's a real hyperlink.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

www.therearetwobsinthewordprobably.com


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

:wallbash::2guns:


Bitson said:


> I need to know how many amps it requires to power a Television and also how many amps it requires to power a video game system(xbox 360).


 very l i t t l e cu r r e n t is req'd .......


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

*amps for TV*

on the back of the set there should be a ul plate with watts.

ohms law applies


----------

